# Goggle Scratch repair product of technique?



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

CassMT said:


> managed to clack my new oakleys pretty good today on a tree branch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a scratch? :blink: I have a crack I fixed with transparent tape on the inside lens...works fine.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

How deep is it?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

its on the outside...borderline gouge, pretty deep, and of course right in my line of site dammit!


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

I use Meguiars PlastX for plastic things like scratched up CD's, watch faces, headlights and some of my glasses and it works. I'm not sure if it's effective on deeper gauges and your goggles might have some sort of protective coating that might get damaged to. It's sold in most auo stores for not much if you want to try it.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

nice one joe77! at least it's worth a shot...even if it makes it a bit better...

Thanks!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I cant confirm this, BUT i have a set of HI yellows as well, scratched em to shit in the trees....or so i thought.

They looked EXACTLY like yours, thought they quite deep as well and i was 100% sure they were scratches. In trying to buff them out, it actually turned out to be sap or something....i scraped the "scratches" off with my fingernail using a microfiber cloth btw my nail and the goggle.

Not saying yours aren't scratches...just give it a whirl.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

whats the verdict on the lenses....?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

is there a shame and embarassment emoticon? LOL...you were right Banjo, it was an outy, not an inny! (yeah!)...i had felt it, gingerly tried to clean it on the chair, and just ass-umed it was a gouge...so, i feel happy, but retarded, haha

thanks all!...maybe that product of Joe77 will be useful to someone who searches the forum for this


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

NICE! yeah, it was quite deceiving, but nice to hear that they aren't ruined! :yahoo:


----------

